# Wieder ein umgestürzter Baum beim F. Pfad



## Single-Trail (25. Oktober 2006)

Bin eben den Fischer runter und musste feststellen das mal wieder ein Baum umgekippt ist. Ist ne kleine Buche die quer über dem weg liegt.... drüiber fahren bzw mit den klickies drüber springen geht nicht  also wäre cool wenn jemand der ne gute säge oder ne kleine axt hat den weg frei machen könnte...

ich meine man kann auch gerade das bike dürber dragen aber das ist irgendwie lässtig....

danke im voraus,  martin


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Oktober 2006)

Als ich am Sonntag den Fischerpfad runter bin ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige Weggabelungen durch dickere Äste oder Steine (die teilweise wirklich gefährlich da liegen) abgesperrt sind. 
Z.B. am Anfang wo man statt um die Kurven geradeaus fahren kann oder im Mittelteil, wo man auch außen rum oder die steile Abfahrt gerade aus runter holen kann.

Außerdem hat sich das Bikeraufkommen auf dem Pfad in letzter Zeit sehr erhöht. Vielleicht durch den Artikel in der BIKE  

PS: Wenn demnächst einer auf dem Fischerpfad "aufräumen" geht, sagt mir bescheid, helfe gern  
Säge hab ich leider keine  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (25. Oktober 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> PS: Wenn demnächst einer auf dem Fischerpfad "aufräumen" geht, sagt mir bescheid, helfe gern
> Sebastian



klar wenn ihr hilfe gebraucht wird bin ich auch gerne dabei, habe aber ebenfals keine säge  o.Ä. , daher auch der thread



sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Außerdem hat sich das Bikeraufkommen auf dem Pfad in letzter Zeit sehr erhöht. Vielleicht durch den Artikel in der BIKE



bald müssen wir uns den mit den Walkern teilen   dann is der schöne fischepfad, mal der schöne fischpfad gewesen


----------



## >Helge< (26. Oktober 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis, werde bei dem fantastischen Wetter nachher nämlich im Stadtwald unterwegs sein und da ist auch der Fischerpfad geplant!
Wenn ich ein passende Säge finde werde ich mal sehen was sich tun läßt!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (26. Oktober 2006)

@ Helge
Wann und ab wo geht es denn los?
Wollten auch noch ne Runde drehen.

@ Sebot
Welche Uhrzeit ist für Dich machbar?
Da das Wetter wirklich genial ist werde ich wohl schon früh (15Uhr30) los.

Gruß
T.


----------



## >Helge< (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin doch etwas später dran als geplant, denke aber dass ich so gegen 14³°/15°° Uhr in Koblenz bin.
Geplant hatte ich die Auffahrt über Schloss Stolzenfels >Fernsehturm >Trimm-Dich-Pfad >Fischerpfad> Konderttal >Königsbacher.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (26. Oktober 2006)

@ Helge

Bis auf die Auffahrt wird es wohl dieselbe Strecke werden, bist aber leider zu früh. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem.

Gruß
T.


----------



## >Helge< (26. Oktober 2006)

wo und wann fährst Du denn loS?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (26. Oktober 2006)

@ Helge

werde wohl so 15:30Uhr ab Metternich Moselbrücke starten und den Burgweg Richtung Remstecken hoch Fahren.

Gruß
T.


----------



## >Helge< (26. Oktober 2006)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> @ Helge
> 
> Bis auf die Auffahrt wird es wohl dieselbe Strecke werden, bist aber leider zu früh. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem.
> 
> ...



...könnte ja noch klappen!  Vielleicht bin ich ja länger mit "aufräumen" und dem Baum beschäftigt! 

So und jetzt bin ich auch weg!!!


----------



## >Helge< (26. Oktober 2006)

Ist jetzt erst mal alles aus dem Weg geräumt, fragt sich nur wie lange!?!

@Single Trail:

Allerdings konnte ich nirgends den querliegenden Baum entdecken, dabei hatte ich mir heute extra eine Rucksacktaugliche Säge gekauft!  
Wenn Du den Baum zum Schluss meinst...der liegt aber eigentlich schon länger dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (26. Oktober 2006)

nene den am schluss meinte ich nicht....

hab heute auch schon gehört das er nicht mehr da is.... hat wohl jemand schon weggeräumt bevor ihr da wart 

trotzdem danke für die mühe  .... die säge wirste sicher noch gebrauchen können war nämlich bestimmt nicht der letzte baum der nen trail versperrt

cya, martin


----------



## >Helge< (26. Oktober 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> nene den am schluss meinte ich nicht....
> 
> hab heute auch schon gehört das er nicht mehr da is.... hat wohl jemand schon weggeräumt bevor ihr da wart
> 
> ...



...die stand eh schon länger auf dem Programm....


----------



## Single-Trail (27. Oktober 2006)

bin heute den fischer runter.... also der baum is tatsächlich weg.... müssen wohl die heinzelmänchen gewesen sein .... aufjedenfall is der fischer wieder in gutem zu stand... bis auf die steine im unteren teil die stressen mich ein bisschen weil ich nur en ht mit 80 mm federweg hab sind die etwas unangenehm zu fahren, aber mit nem dicken fully sind die bstimmt ganz nett.... müssten en paar leute mehr runter heizen damit sich ne ideallinie bildet wie es letze saison ne zeitlang war als ich noch mim baumarktbomber unterwegs war. Und ehm die vorletze spitzkehre müsst meiner meinung nach ein bischen ausgebessert werden die is zwar fahrbar aber doch n bischen knapp bemessen und man rutscht leicht n bisschen runter in den busch  werd mal gucken was sich da machen lässt, is ja nix großartiges die soll ja an sich so bleiben wie sie ist weil die fährt sich ganz nett, will sie nur eventuell n bischen an der außenseite ausbessern  da sind scheinbar schon mehrere abgerutscht und deshalb is die n bisschen schmal und die ideallinie is nitmehr so sauber..........

gruß @ all, martin


----------



## Blade! (27. Oktober 2006)

wenn sonst niemand was gegen das leichte ausbessern hat helf ich dir natürlich dabei 


mfg Nico


----------



## Tiger 2001 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich finde nicht , dass im Fischerpfad gebaut werden muß.
Die Wildschweine werden eh wie in jedem Jahr für schwereres Geläuf sorgen.
Außerdem ist die Kurve fahrbar und zu mindest für mich so interessanter zu fahren.
Mann sollte lieber mal in der verlängerten Königsbach aufräumen. Was da gebaut wurde geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi Biker.
Ich hab den schrägen Baum weggeräumt.
Ich würd da erst mal nicht aufräumen, wozu?
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2006)

moin alex, kommst du im moment zum biken oder bist zu zu sehr beschäftigt mim häusle ??

man könnt sich ja mal wieder für ein kleines ründchen treffen


----------



## >Helge< (30. Oktober 2006)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich finde nicht , dass im Fischerpfad gebaut werden muß.
> Die Wildschweine werden eh wie in jedem Jahr für schwereres Geläuf sorgen.
> Außerdem ist die Kurve fahrbar und zu mindest für mich so interessanter zu fahren.



...kann ich mich nur der Meinung von Alex und Thomas anschließen. 



Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Mann sollte lieber mal in der verlängerten Königsbach aufräumen. Was da gebaut wurde geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Würde mich auch mal interessieren wer da ständig "arbeitet".


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2006)

da sind doch nur die komischen baumstämme (wofür die gut sein sollen frag ich mich auch jedes mal wenn ich drüber fahre) oder was meint ihr?

also großartig gebaut hab ich da nix gesehn....

achso und ehmm ich weis nicht ob ihr da nicht was falsch verstanden habt aber ich hatte keineswegs vor den ganzen fischerpfad neu umzubauen ich wollte nur die vorletzte spitzkerhe en bischen abstützen wo n paar leute runtergrutscht sind naja aber wenns euchs stört dann lass ich das einfach lässt sich ja drüber reden

viel mehr regt mich jedoch auf das irgendwelche spasties meinen sie müssten auf dem weg vom kühkopf zum forsthaus kühkopf der parallel zur asphalt straße verläuft dicke äste in den weg legegen damit wir biker da schön drüber stürzen wenn wir einmal nicht hinsehen und die äste lagen reinzufällig hinter jeder bodenwelle wo man en bischen springen kann wen man etwas schneller unerwegs ist  der förster hat mich letztens auch angemeckert wo ich mit n paar leutz unterwegs war ..... von wegen wir dürften nicht auf wegen fahren die schmäler sind wie 2.50m usw.....


----------



## karmakiller (30. Oktober 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> da sind doch nur die komischen baumstämme (wofür die gut sein sollen frag ich mich auch jedes mal wenn ich drüber fahre) oder was meint ihr?
> 
> also großartig gebaut hab ich da nix gesehn....
> 
> ...



da bin ich eben noch runter , da lag eigentlich nix 
vielleicht wurden die im Zuge des Wandertages am Wochenende wieder entfernt 

aber ich frag mich auch immer wer sich die Mühe macht


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2006)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich eben noch runter , da lag eigentlich nix
> vielleicht wurden die im Zuge des Wandertages am Wochenende wieder entfernt



hmm ich bin gestern um  17:30 - 18:00 uhr so um den dreh da gewesen 
da waren sie noch da.... is die wanderroute da überhaupt langgelaufen?
waren ja gestern übelst viele wanderer unterwegs

naja immerhin sind sie jetz weg (die stöckle meine ich )


----------



## karmakiller (30. Oktober 2006)

Vom Parkplatz Remstecken die Straßenseite überqueren, auf die andere Seite (Seite Fahrbahnrichtung Koblenz) und dann immer gerade aus. Der breite, von Autos befahrbare Weg führt dann gerade aus runter, aber dort nicht runterfahren, sondern 5m rechts davon geht ein kleiner Pfad parallel in den Wald (da liegt am Anfang ein großer Stein) 
-> den Weg meine ich, da lag nix  

aber das hat man im Stadwald ganz allgemein öfters dass Stämme mal quer über den Weg liegen 

WO hat dich denn der Förster blöd angequatscht ?


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2006)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Vom Parkplatz Remstecken die Straßenseite überqueren, auf die andere Seite (Seite Fahrbahnrichtung Koblenz) und dann immer gerade aus. Der breite, von Autos befahrbare Weg führt dann gerade aus runter, aber dort nicht runterfahren, sondern 5m rechts davon geht ein kleiner Pfad parallel in den Wald (da liegt am Anfang ein großer Stein)
> -> den Weg meine ich, da lag nix
> 
> aber das hat man im Stadwald ganz allgemein öfters dass Stämme mal quer über den Weg liegen
> ...



nope wir sprechen von zwei verschiedenen wegen....  ich poste gleich ein bild welchen ich meine..... und ehm kennst du den kleinen ganz simplen trail mit 3 - 4 spitzkehren in der nähe von waldesch? da war das... wir sind da ganz normal runtergefahren im vernünftigen und rücksichtsvollem tempo dann als wir unten ankgekommen waren kam der und  hat uns ne halbe stunde lang ne predigt gehalten...


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2006)

hab den weg grün eingezeichnet


----------



## karmakiller (30. Oktober 2006)

ach so , sorry nee da bin ich nicht lang, aber dann werden die Stämme bestimmt noch dort sein

zum Förster: 
klingt ja super   - ich weiß wirklich nicht das diese Antipathie gegen MTBiker soll - 
in der Ecke bin ich häufig unterwegs , bisher generell noch keine Probleme im Wald zum Glück (*3mal Holz klopf* )

bin gestern gar nicht gefahren wegen des Wandertages


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2006)

der hat irgendwas von nem seminar im winter erzählt das er machen will für mountainbiker "damit man sich ma in ruhe unterhalten kann". da bin ich ma gespannt was der wieder für nen müll erzählt... sollte das wirklich stattfinden bin ich aufjedenfall dabei und hör mir das an wird bestimmt lustig  

der hat uns sogar mit 35 euro geldstrafe gedroht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (30. Oktober 2006)

...und das dÃ¼rfen die sogar!!!

Im Brexbachtal hat uns der FÃ¶rster auch mal erzÃ¤hlt das er Geldstrafen verhÃ¤ngen darf, wÃ¤ren damals sogar 70 â¬ gewesen!

LieÃ Dir dass mal durch...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229679


----------



## Single-Trail (31. Oktober 2006)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ...und das dürfen die sogar!!!
> 
> Im Brexbachtal hat uns der Förster auch mal erzählt das er Geldstrafen verhängen darf, wären damals sogar 70  gewesen!
> 
> Ließ Dir dass mal durch...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229679



für mich bleibt der Förster weiterhin eine Person ohne authorität ich fahr einfach weiter das nächste mal und ignorier den


----------



## Single-Trail (1. November 2006)

bin eben den fischer runter und hab festgestellt das da jemand fleißig aufgeräumt hat....

ist richtig gut geworden und macht jetzt noch viel mehr spaß runter zu heizen...

hoffentlich überstehts den winter, aber ich denke mal schon weil so stark is der schneefall bei uns nicht das nach der schneeschmelze wieder alles durcheinander ist.....

viele spitzkeren sind ausgebessert, alle äste  sind weggeräumt worden und aus dem umgestürtzten baum am schluss ist jetzt ein kleiner kicker geworden so das man drüber springen, oder wenn man nicht zu den leuten göhrt die springen einfach drüber fahren kann 

   

danke an die fleißigen bauarbeiter   gruß Martin


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. November 2006)

Da hat jemand mal mindestens 2 Stunden investiert. Der Fischerpfad wird immer mehr zum Kunsttrail. Wieso kann man den nicht einfach mal so lassen wie die Natur es vorgibt  

Die "Drops" die jetzt gebaut wurden, die sind ganz spaßig, aber das Schiefersteinstück, da wurden mächtig viele Steine entfernt, so dass da jetzt das gewisse anspruchsvolle weg ist.

Außerdem wurde heute auch noch der Baum abgesägt, unter dem man durchfahren musste, war nämlich ganz frisch der Schnitt  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. November 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> hab den weg grün eingezeichnet



Den Trail habe ich heute von allen dort liegenden Baumstämmen und Ästen befreit 
Jetzt kann man wieder mit Vollgas durch.


----------



## >Helge< (5. November 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Da hat jemand mal mindestens 2 Stunden investiert. Der Fischerpfad wird immer mehr zum Kunsttrail. Wieso kann man den nicht einfach mal so lassen wie die Natur es vorgibt
> 
> Die "Drops" die jetzt gebaut wurden, die sind ganz spaßig, aber das Schiefersteinstück, da wurden mächtig viele Steine entfernt, so dass da jetzt das gewisse anspruchsvolle weg ist.
> 
> ...



*Was soll das denn bitte?  *

Wieso kann man die Trails nicht einfach so lassen wie sie sind? 
Wo soll da denn noch der fahrerische Anspruch sein?
Es ist etwas anderes wenn ich Sachen die den Weg *versperren* beseitige, aber warum muss ich einen gesunden Baum absägen nur weil ich nicht in der Läge bin (um´s höflich auszudrücken) drunter durch zu fahren?

Das gleiche Problem gibt´s auch im Brexbachtal, da wird mitten durch die Büsche geheizt und der Trail zerstört, nur damit man keine Spitzkehren fahren muss! 
...liegt wohl an der nicht vorhandenen Fahrtechnik, wobei ich mich bestimmt selbst nicht zu den Assen zähle. 
Ich kann aber auch mal absteigen wenn´s nicht klappt!


----------



## Single-Trail (5. November 2006)

jup das mit dem baum hat mich auch voll geärgert!  

das hatte immer so ne gewisse atmosphäre drunter durch zu fahren genauso wie der baum weiter unten, der nach dieser "komischen" kurve kahm wie son kleiner tunnel  da konnte man doch voll easy drunter durch....

die kicker sind gut geworden und an manchen stellen hat es auch sinngemacht ein bischen aufzuräumen.... aber einfach die bäume abzusägen is schwachsinn...

langsahm ist es echt genug....
was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist das jemand mit ner kettensäge am werk war, denn der schnitt war super sauber und so nen dicken baum kriegt man kaum mit ner normalen säge durch da brauch man schon ne richtig fette.... und für ne axt war das wiegesagt viel zu sauber abgeschnitten 

langsahm stresst es und ich hoffe das diese extremen umbauten nicht durch diesen von mir eröffneten thread entstanden sind weil das wollte ich keines wegs damit bezwecken......


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> jup das mit dem baum hat mich auch voll geärgert!
> 
> das hatte immer so ne gewisse atmosphäre drunter durch zu fahren genauso wie der baum weiter unten, der nach dieser "komischen" kurve kahm wie son kleiner tunnel  da konnte man doch voll easy drunter durch....
> 
> ...



 Hey Single-Trail, nicht immer soviel über andere ärgern  
 Ärgere Dich doch lieber ein bissel über Deine eigene Rechtschreibung   
Liebe Grüße
Tini


----------



## Mc_Fly (6. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Single-Trail, nicht immer soviel über andere ärgern
> Ärgere Dich doch lieber ein bissel über Deine eigene Rechtschreibung
> Liebe Grüße
> Tini



So sind´se die Männer.
Was ist Rechtschreibung ?!?! *lol*

Ich muss meinen Vorrednern Recht geben.
Fehlende Technik kann man nicht durch Abkürzen ausgleichen ...
Ärgerlich, sehr ärgerlich ... für die Mitbürger gibt es nur einen 
Typ von Mountinbiker .... !

Greetz
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (8. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Single-Trail, nicht immer soviel über andere ärgern
> Ärgere Dich doch lieber ein bissel über Deine eigene Rechtschreibung
> Liebe Grüße
> Tini



ja ja sorry   aber is halt nicht so meine stärke und ich bin auch viel zu faul....
hauptsache man versteht noch was ich sagen will  

also nimms mir nicht böse  

greetz Martin

ps.: hab gesehn du kommst von der karthause..... man könnte ja mal ein gemeinsames ründchen drehen... aber ich warne dich schon im voraus: ich bin nicht wirklich fit im moment


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2006)

"gemeinsames Rünchen drehen" ... jaja ... sag doch was du willst Junge !!


----------



## Single-Trail (9. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> "gemeinsames Rünchen drehen" ... jaja ... sag doch was du willst Junge !!



also eigentlich hatte ich auch nix anderes vor


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. November 2006)

jaja


----------

